# Estação Meteorológica do CRASM



## Werk_AG (5 Jun 2016 às 05:37)

Em primeiro lugar uma breve introdução sobre o que é o CRASM.

O CRASM, é um Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens com sede na aldeia de Tojeira, Vilar - Cadaval, localizada numa das encostas da Serra do Montejunto. Faz parte da Rede Nacional de Centros de Recuperação coordenada pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF). Foi fundado a 1 de Setembro de 2007 em resultado de um projeto conjunto da Quercus e da Junta de Freguesia de Vilar, contando tambem com o apoio da Câmara Municipal do Cadaval.

O CRASM funciona fundamentalmente como uma clínica veterinária para fauna selvagem, acolhendo animais que são encontrados debilitados ou feridos  por razões acidentais ou devido à acção do homem. No entanto a sua actividade não se esgota nesta desígnio principal, promovendo frequentemente actividades e workshops relacionados com educação ambiental, destinados quer a adultos quer a crianças.

Com a intenção de ter um melhor conhecimento das condições ambientais do local onde se encontram as suas instalações, e tambem a de fornecer às populações locais informação meteorológica relevante em tempo real, os responsáveis pelo CRASM decidiram instalar na sua sede, uma estação meteorológica.

A MeteoCercal, foi convidada a participar neste projecto, convite esse que aceitou de imediato.

A estação meteorológica foi instalada no passado dia 28 Maio de 2016, e embora esteja já em pleno funcionamento, ainda não faz a publicação online dos dados (aguardamos instalação de uma ligação ADSL), o que esperamos venha a acontecer em breve.

Assim que possível, este tópico sera actualizado com o endereço web do site.

Como hardware a estação utiliza um sistema WeatherDuino Pro2. Os sensores de velocidade e direção do vento são da Fine Offset, e o sensor de temperature de humidade é um Sensirion SHT21 instalado em escudo de radiação. O software utilizado para recolha e registo de dados é o CumulusMX a corer num Raspberry PI equipado com um disco SSD de 32GB. O consumo energético de todo o sistema é inferior a 10Watts. Num futuro próximo prevê-se a adição de sensors para medição de Radiação Solar e UV.





Quer more perto ou longe, venha deliciar-se com a deslumbrante paisagem da Serra de Montejunto e visite o CRASM. Veja com os seus olhos o trabalho desenvolvido por toda uma equipa de voluntários dedicados, em prol da natureza.
Sabia que pode apadrinhar um dos animais recuperados, e ser você próprio a participar na sua libertação? Jamais esquecerá um momento como esse.




​
Na estação meteorológica do CRASM está um pouco de todos que têm contribuído e apoiado o projeto WeatherDuino Pro2. Obrigado por isso, e por ter lido.


----------



## Toby (8 Jun 2016 às 18:49)

Ola,

bonita iniciativa!!


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2016 às 12:59)

Realmente excelente!!
Fica anotado, algum dia faço intenção de ver_ in loco_ esse centro e claro a estação meteorológica! 
Muitos parabéns!


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Jun 2016 às 03:21)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> bonita iniciativa!!



Obrigado


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Jun 2016 às 03:32)

actioman disse:


> Realmente excelente!!
> Fica anotado, algum dia faço intenção de ver_ in loco_ esse centro e claro a estação meteorológica!
> Muitos parabéns!



Obrigado, caro amigo.
Tenho a certeza que será bem recebido. Ao fim de semana está sempre alguem praticamente durante todo o dia, nos dias de semana depende da disponibilidade dos voluntários.

Hoje mesmo foram feitos alguns ajustes na estação, o pluviometro foi retirado do topo do mastro e colocado num local mais estável. O RS tambem mudou de posição para minorar a reflexão térmica do telhado.

Esperamos ter o site da estação online em Julho. A instalação da ligação ADSL não depende apenas do CRASM, pelo que não consigo dar garantias sobre isso.


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Jul 2016 às 17:23)

A estação meteorológica do CRASM (Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de Montejunto), já está a fornecer dados online.
Consideramos estar ainda numa fase experimental, sendo possível que aconteçam interrupções no serviço durante alguns periodos de tempo.

Fica aqui o endereço: www.crasmontejunto.org


----------



## meteocaldas (30 Jul 2016 às 01:41)

Olá
Aqui agradeço publicamente o seu grande serviço para a comunidade da meteorologia!
Já faz dois anos que a meteocercal é uma das minhas estações de referência e não posso negar que foi lá que fui buscar a inspiração para melhorar o site da meteocaldas :-)
Agora com a "meteoCRASM", a nossa zona começa a ficar mais preenchida com estações fiáveis e com websites dedicados.
A proliferação no Wunderground, das netatmos instaladas em varandas, bem precisa de um contraponto mais fiável.
Parabéns por mais esta estação e já coloquei os respetivos links na meteocaldas.
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc 
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/mtp (ainda em fase de teste e tradução)


----------



## Werk_AG (1 Ago 2016 às 19:31)

Olá

Muito obrigado por ter adicionado nas suas páginas um link para a estação meteorológica do CRASM. Em breve a MeteoCercal irá ter tambem um link para a meteoCaldas. Parabens pelo seu trabalho que tem evoluído constantemente.

Gostaria de aproveitar a oportunidade, para lhe pedir se não se importaria de alterar o texto do link para CRASMontejunto - Meterologia
O seguinte codigo seria o ideal:


```
<a href="http://www.crasmontejunto.org" title="Centro Recuperação Animais Selvagens Montejunto - Meteorologia" target="_blank" >CRASMontejunto - Meteorologia</a>
```

É que desta forma, para além do link para a estação, incluir-se-ia tambem uma referência à principal função do CRASM, que é a recolha e recuperação de animais selvagens, contribuindo para a sua divulgação.

Pois é, as netatmos de varanda são já um problema notório nos mapas do Wunderground, mas certamente eles sabem e têm como descarcar o trio do joío.

Cumprimentos e obrigado


----------



## meteocaldas (2 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

Werk_AG disse:


> Gostaria de aproveitar a oportunidade, para lhe pedir se não se importaria de alterar o texto do link para CRASMontejunto - Meterologia


Link corrigido e adicionei uma chamada de atenção.
As boas causas sempre em primeiro lugar :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/mtp


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Ago 2016 às 01:54)

Obrigado, ficou fantástico!


----------



## meteocaldas (10 Set 2016 às 13:22)

... e a partir de hoje, CRASMontejunto e MeteoCercal tambem constam na tabela com resumo simultâneo das medições de várias estações :-)

ver tópico
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...medicoes-de-varias-estacoes.8889/#post-573377

link direto
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Set 2016 às 23:27)

Essa tabela está muito boa. Gostei, obrigado.

Cumprimentos


----------



## meteocaldas (18 Set 2016 às 23:11)

Devido a uma oferta irrecusável e vitalícia do hospedeiro do site, tive que alterar o domínio da meteocaldas.
Todos os links meteocaldas.eu das mensagens anteriores, devem agora ser substituidos por *meteocaldas.org*
Obrigado.

http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php (versão Completa)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp (versão PC)
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pws (versão Tablet)
http://www.meteocaldas.org (versão básica)


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Mai 2017 às 01:11)

Quase a celebrar o seu primeiro ano de existência, a estação meteorológica do CRASM foi actualizada com uma nova unidade base / receptor WeatherDuino Pro2 PLUS, e um router 3G/4G Huawei B539.
O software utilizado continua a ser o CumulusMX, instalado num disco externo SSD ligado a um Raspberry Pi.
Todo o equipamento é alimentado através de uma UPS Mustek PRO de 750VA.







*CRASM Weather Station*
Centro de Recuperação de Animais Selvagens de Montejunto​


----------

